# Firefox favorites location?



## HandleX

Does anyone know where the folder that houses the actual links for the favorites in Firefox is located?


----------



## Augie65

It is *bookmarks.html* file in the profile folder.
*Start*> *Run*> type *%APPDATA%\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles* then hit *OK*.
Open the default folder and you will see the bookmarks.


----------



## HandleX

I did as you stated, but when viewed...it does not look as expected.
Is it not visible the way that the Internet Explorer links are visible?


----------



## Augie65

If you want the link of any bookmark that is listed, right click on the bookmark in the list and select *properties* and you will see the link.


----------

